# Grey Cup HERF (Nov 23rd)



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about hosting a HERF in honour of the Grey Cup.

My plan is to enclose my lower level deck with tarps and set up a table, chairs & TV outside. I might also rent one or two propane patio heaters.
(my house has a walk out basement and the lower level deck is covered by the upper level)

At this point, this is just to see if anyone / how many are interested.

When: Nov 23 any time after 3 pm. (6pm kick off)
Where: Ajax Ontario

Who...

1- Bear

The author of this thread has requested that it be closed: Andyman


----------

